# For Sale - Premium (!) Wa Handle from KandS 300mm Sujihiki



## Dave Martell (Aug 12, 2018)

Model - Sujihiki
Blade Length - 300mm
Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)
Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 45mm
Weight - 7.9oz (224g)
Handle Style - Octagonal (Wa)
Handle Materials - Premium two-toned amboyna burl, triple nickel silver spacers, with a blond buffalo horn ferrule and end cap
Handle Supplied by - Knives and Stones
Collection - Summit
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

*This sujihiki is the one you've been looking for! *

It's a full sized suji coming in at 300mm in cutting edge length made from one of the best steels used in the cutlery industry today - 52100 high carbon ball bearing steel.

This knife will have great edge retention and ease of sharpening. The blade will take on some really interesting colors and patterns of patina as it's used.

The spine is nicely tapered, retains strength, and resists flex. The tip is thinly ground in the popular k-tip style.

The handle on this knife is really something! Made by @pkjames of Knives and Stones (out of Australia) it's constructed on some incredible two-toned amboyna burl with triple (!) nickel silver spacers and a blond buffalo horn ferrule and end cap. I love how he aligned the wood for maximum effect.

No matter how nice this handle looks in the pictures it's even better in person. James did a fantastic job on this ultra-premium handle and I'm more than pleased to be able to pair it up with one of my knives.


*SHOP HERE

*​_*Please see close up pictures for details.





























_


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 14, 2018)

Wow. Just wow...

If I needed a suji, that would be it!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks Manuel


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 14, 2018)

WOW!!! Simply [emoji33]! Handle, blade, the complete package...... Really, really nice looking knife, Dave! [emoji106]


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 14, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 16, 2018)

>>*Price Drop!* <<


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 17, 2018)

Another Price DROP for the weekend - knife must go!!!!!!!!! 

Click on the link below to purchase...
https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/300mm-wa-sujihiki-summit


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 18, 2018)

This is the suji of your dreams! 52100! Stiff - yet thin!, Awesome KandS premium blond buffalo and two-toned amboyna with triple nickel silver spacer handle! Price dropped over $100!!!! 

If this knife doesn't sell I might as well quit!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 19, 2018)

Today's temptation, my friends, is the final price drop I can do (*another $50 OFF!*) and it's only getting done because I *need* a quick sale. If it doesn't move today at this price then I'll let it sit for the right buyer to come along. 


>> *Price Drop!* <<


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 19, 2018)

Guys, someone please buy this! This one is pure perfection... I don’t use sujis so i can’t buy it myself. But if I did I would have bought it already... Just wow!


----------



## daveb (Aug 19, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> Guys, someone please buy this! This one is pure perfection... I don’t use sujis so i can’t buy it myself. But if I did I would have bought it already... Just wow!


Daddy, if you'll buy it, I'll use it. And send you regular reports[emoji41] 

Beautiful knife - GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 19, 2018)

That'd work for me guys....LOL


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 19, 2018)

If the cost of this knife was broken down you'd see that the handle is *almost 1/2* of what I'm charging here and for good reason. Try finding any decent amboyna burl today, then go looking for two toned in this condition/size - doesn't exist. Add in buffalo horn and nickel silver spacers and the fact that it's fully tapered (not broomstick-d) makes it literally top tier that anyone would/could offer. Check out James' site for how much he charges for this level handle, wait you can't, because he only installs this level (of wood) on the top end knives he sells making this literally unobtainable!

Remove the cost of the handle and you've got essentially a custom ground/finished 300mm sujihiki made in *52100* (!) for only *$270* (ish) - that's nuts!

Just some food for thought....


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm considering doing a raffle (or maybe even auction) for this knife over on IG. I've never done this before and never even paid attention to other makers listings so I'm pretty much a noob all around in this arena. If you guys/gals have any ideas, tips, etc please speak up. I'd also like to hear if you think this is a good or bad idea and why. Basically any input will be appreciated.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 20, 2018)

Crazy that this one is still here. No way that I could buy it, but I‘d definitely buy a raffle ticket or two. 

Stefan


----------



## Nuts63 (Aug 20, 2018)

How much for tickets


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 20, 2018)

I would definitely bye a ticket or two!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm not sure if I should do a raffle because of Paypal's gambling rules and all that crap. Plus, what stops people from doing a charge back if they lose? An auction is bidding (like ebay) but it doesn't give chances to win the way a raffle does, it just allows those with the $$ to play.


----------



## Nuts63 (Aug 20, 2018)

Why would you think people would do something like a chargeback if they lose, not thinking very highly.of your followers ? I know I wouldn't do something like that and would like to think no one else would do that either


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 20, 2018)

Nuts63 said:


> Why would you think people would do something like a chargeback if they lose, not thinking very highly.of your followers ? I know I wouldn't do something like that and would like to think no one else would do that either



In the past it never would have occurred to me but today things are different. I've got these knife world social justice warriors types acting like children all over the place on IG causing me trouble. If they'll do that stuff then I see no reason to not expect them to do this stuff as well.

Hell, back a few years ago we tried doing a raffle here at KKF and someone ratted the prize donater out to PP and he got his account closed as a result.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 20, 2018)

If you are really worried about getting screwed by your potential customers, insist that any raffle bid be submitted as a "friends and family" payment. Then you pay no PayPal fee fee and the contestants can't ask for a refund.

You seem to be having a hard time selling knives you make on spec...maybe rethink that strategy and focus on doing work that is paid for in advance like sharpening, re handling and "made to order" knives.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 21, 2018)

All my knives sell...just not always fast enough to pay my bills. But yeah I much prefer to do the made to order ones for sure.

Regarding the raffle...I don't think I'll be doing this as it's 100% against PP's rules and I won't risk that.  

Oh well, I'll just leave this one in my store and wait for the right buyer to come along. 

Thanks for the input folks.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 21, 2018)

I‘d buy a ticket or two! Just sayin‘...


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a feeling that someone is going to be without this knife come Labor Day and their BBQ is going to suffer for it. Maybe shoot me a PM and see if we can make a deal?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 24, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD*!


----------

